# Oil Sensor Question 96 GTI VR6



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

The oil light doesnt stop beeping in my vr6. The PO told me that it needs i high temperature sensor but i dont now if this is correct. I went to look at the sensors and there is a brown one and the other one is the temperature sensor than the other one is missing and PO put a sreww on it 

. There are 3 sensor but i cant figured the way they go since everything was unplug except the temperature sensor (i assumed) since the dashboard reads the oil temperature normal 

Here is how it looks from the front of the car 

 

ANY HELP IS WELCOME !!!!!umpkin:


----------



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

*.*

Fixed the problem The PO had the wrong plug installed on the wrong placed. 

The right one is a blue one and the left is a white or black plug. 

Thanks god the beepin went away i was going nuts :laugh::beer:


----------

